# New Guy



## Engraver30

Hi

My name is Tony and I am new to this hobby. I have always been interested in nature and in fact I worked with the Organization for Bat Conservation for a number of years. A few months ago my doctor advised me to take up a hobby to help releave some stress so I started making a nature area in my house for myself and my kids. I work with acrylic so I was able to make a variety of cages and we have a decent collection of insects and other wild life. By far my favorite are the Mantids.

So basicly thats me in a nutshell.

Thanks


----------



## robo mantis

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA

Welcome! That's great.  I like mantises too.


----------



## Ian

Welcome to the forum Tony!


----------



## hibiscusmile

Welcome, what do u do with acrylic? i nosie


----------



## Engraver30

hibiscusmile

I run a CNC Router and Laser. I cut all different kinds of shapes and whatever scrap we have I get to play with. Recently I have been making cages for my bugs with the scrap peices. I also do laser engraving and acrylic engraved looks great. My next goal is to make a cage with a bunch of laser engaved designs on it.

Thanks for asking


----------



## OGIGA

Wow... you can probably start a business by making and selling mantis cages to us.


----------



## hibiscusmile

My hubby and I r in2 glass business, we play with acrylic when we get chance. thanks for the reply


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis

Sounds good, whats the biggest enclosure you've made to date? Welcome.


----------



## Engraver30

I have been experimenting with different cage designs for my mantids and my other critters. Mybay I will post some pictures on the housing forum to get some advice and tips.

To date the largest cage I made was for our two pet rats that I built into my entertainment center. There are two sections that they can travel freely between. One section is about 12"x16"x24" with two levels and the other one is about 24" x 16" by 42" with three levels in it.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Engraver30

Can anyone tell me how to post pic? I work with graphics but not on the internet?

Thanks


----------



## Ian

Upload your photos to a website such as www.photobucket.com, and then underneath you will see a




code. Copy that into you message, and the picture will be displayed.


----------



## Rick

Welcome


----------



## Engraver30

Thanks Ian Batten I will try it right now.


----------

